# Anyone have experience with.....



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Infinity Primus P362? I'm looking for new HT speakers and came across these at a reasonable price. Reviews are all good just hoping someone on here has heard these.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I heard the first models of these, I believe the P360 or maybe the P361, and was rather surprised at how well they sounded. I installed them in my wife's boss's house. He was very pleased with them running off of a Denon 2805 receiver.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Found these on sale for $249 each with free shipping. Might have to give these a try. 

I just found the infinity web site and through links there found out that Infinity is under the umbrella with HK and JBL. They actually show JBL and Infinity speakers on the same page. Makes me wonder what if any parts are interchangeable.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

From my auditions, the Infinity Primus line are probably the best value in loudspeakers in their price range, especially the P362 and P162. Brandnamez has the P362 new Grade A for $220.36 each shipped, an unbelievable deal.

The Infinity MMD drivers are not the same as found in any JBL loudspeaker.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Jackfish,
Have you heard the Infinity Beta 50? Looks like it's one step up the ladder from the P362. Only $30 more each. Some specs:
Freq range: 35Hz_20kHz
Sensitivity: 91dB
Crossover: 600Hz, 18dB/octave; 3.3 khz, 12 dB/octave
Low freq Drivers: Dual 8" CMMD
Mid freq Driver: 5"
High freq Driver: 1"

These look good on paper and I like the appearance better too.I could get two of these and the 3 way center for about $700. Use my current sub and move my current speakers and use as side and rear speakers.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Steve, I do think the Beta 50 is a step up. It has better low bass than the P362 and although both speakers have nice midrange qualities, the Beta 50 midrange sounds fuller, more lifelike on vocals.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I heard the first models of these, I believe the P360 or maybe the P361, and was rather surprised at how well they sounded. I installed them in my wife's boss's house. He was very pleased with them running off of a Denon 2805 receiver.


It is important to note that the midrange used in in Primus 360 is absolutely superb in terms off axis response and the tweeter is fairly capable for its price range, but I am unaware of how it [the tweeter] compares to the 362 in terms of measurement. The newer XX2 models use lower quality drivers (all of them) in the attempt to save money.

Personally I would forgo the 362 and see if you can find some 360s, but this might be hard as they have been out of production for a while.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm getting the feeling from you guys that the Infinity is a so-so speaker. Am I correct? Can you think of anything else in the sub $800 price range for a center and L/R set-up?
I did a search for the 360 and apparently they are all gone, there may be some used ones out there but I'm not big on used.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

SteveB said:


> I'm getting the feeling from you guys that the Infinity is a so-so speaker. Am I correct? Can you think of anything else in the sub $800 price range for a center and L/R set-up?
> I did a search for the 360 and apparently they are all gone, there may be some used ones out there but I'm not big one used.


Yeah the 360s are pretty tough to find used right now let alone new. With 800 bucks to spend on a stereo pair I would personally buy one of two set ups from ascend acoustics. Either the Sierra-1 or the CBM-170  now here is where it gets iffy. From all the measurements I have seen the CBM-170 has higher quality crossovers and drivers than the Sierra-1, but because of the cabinets used the Sierra-1 will produce a more neutral sound [due to a less resonance] and likely be preferred by most sonically. 

The reason I still recommend the CBM as a possibility is because a pair of these coupled with stereo subs and a quality digital crossover would give you a more full range sound than possible with just the Sierra-1 alone. If you are willing to make future purchases towards this set up I would recommend the Sierra-1 for now and eventual stereo subs with a digital crossover for 'perfect' integration.

Edit: An example of a quality crossover unit is the Behringer DCX2496.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think there are several Infinity owners out there who are extremely happy with their 360's, 361's and 362's.

This thread will give you a user review on the Ascend speakers and Boston Acoustics, which you could get a setup from either of those for around your budget... depending on the models. I personally owned the Bostons but I also owned the JBL Northridge series and thought they sounded as good if not better than the Bostons. The JBL's are going to be very similar to the Infinity 362 line.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

OK, here I go again. I went to Fry's this afternoon to try to listen to The Infinity speakers. All they had to listen to was the 362. I couldn't find anyone to help me and I couldn't figure out how to get them to play. I walked into the next little room and they had some JBL and Polk. I was able to get the speakers to change in there and listened to the Polk Lsi15. WOW, I really liked the sound of those speakers.Apparently they are discontinued and reduced in price. I also listened to a Csi3 center and Rti4 bookshelf speakers. 
Here's a link to the Lsi15 speaker, Check that price, too:
http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/lsi15/

I guess because these are discontinued they are reduced more than I can believe and they only have one set of the Lsi NIB in stock. Ready? $238 each !! The Csi center for $199 and the Rh4 bookshelf for $149 A PAIR!! If these would have fit in my car I probably would have brought them home with me. I could get a whole new speaker set-up for $824 plus tax. Or, just get the fronts and center for $675 plus tax. More options that I have to consider. Anyone here know these speakers? Reviews that I've found are positive with one comment that I read several times. These speakers need power. Makes me wonder if my 65 watts per channel will be enough.

Sonnie, that link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've always heard good things about the Lsi line of Polk. Never heard them.

If fixed that link. :T


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For that price the Polk LSi15 is definitely worth it. However, make sure you can get a matched set of right and left towers. Unfortunately, the Polk CSi3 is a big step down from the LSi15 which has the LSiC as a companion. I'm not thrilled by the CSi3 or the RTi4s. I like the Infinity Primus PC350 and P152s better. But if you listened to the Polks together and liked it, then that's all that matters. The price on the pair of RTi4s is also a good one, but you should be able to find that center for $150.

The real problem with the Polk LSi15 as you mentioned is power. They operate at 4 Ohms and have an 88dB sensitivity both of which suggests to me at least 100 watts RMS @ 8 Ohms of clean power per channel. What receiver do you have?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Jackfish,
The Polk set-up did sound good to me in the store and the room they were in was nothing special. The bad thing was, even though I was able to listen to all the speakers at one time they were so close together it was difficult to hear the speakers separately.
My receiver is the HK AVR 435, rated at 65 watts in surround mode. Probably not enough, huh?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

How big is your room? If its not real big the HK should do OK with the LSi15s. Lucky for you your receiver has 7.1 preamp outputs. This means you could live with this until you could afford a power amp to drive just your mains. A power amp would better handle the Polk LSi15's 4 Ohm load. A Tapco Juice J800 with 300 wpc @ 4 Ohms is $230.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure your HK is rated to handle a 4ohm load... the power is probably more if it does handle 4ohms.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

The room is about 30X12 but because of the way it's laid out and the way the speakers are placed it isn't that big. OK, I need to explain that, the living area is about 18X12 and that's where the speakers would be placed. I give up, I've drawn the layout of my room using two different programs I have but can't upload either one to photobucket. My living area is between the dining area and a sun room. The living area has a vaulted ceiling while the others do not. The surrounds are placed on the columns that separate the three areas.
I'm leaving now to go look at the Lsi15s now.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's the only thing I could find in the owner's manual:

Front L&R channels:
65 Watts per channel
@ <0.07% THD, 20Hz–20kHz into 8 ohms
Center channel:
65 Watts @ <0.07% THD, 20Hz–20kHz into 8 ohms
Surround (L & R Side, L & R back) channels:
65 Watts per channel
@ <0.07% THD, 20Hz–20kHz into 8 ohms 

Here's a link to the manual, maybe I'm not looking in the right place:
http://manuals.harman.com/HK/HOM/Owner's Manual/AVR 435 OM FINAL (web).pdf

is that a No it doesn't do 4ohms?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I don't see where it is rated to 4ohms, so it may not be too safe and/or it may not treat your speakers fairly. Then again, you may never have a minutes trouble and all be well. It might be best before you try it to contact HK and see if their tech support can advise you.... unless someone else has knowledge of it and tells us.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I just called a friend of mine who is pretty knowledgeable and he thinks the 435 will handle 4ohms with no problem. 
Other than sound quality, what could happen? Blow the speakers?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Hmmm... I don't see where it is rated to 4ohms, so it may not be too safe and/or it may not treat your speakers fairly. Then again, you may never have a minutes trouble and all be well. It might be best before you try it to contact HK and see if their tech support can advise you.... unless someone else has knowledge of it and tells us.


I agree with Sonnie ... looking at the manual it doesn't say anything about 4 ohms, and the back picture shows 8ohms load (printed on the speaker connector) ... I use to have a Sony that showed 8-16 ohms, but didn't want to take a chance if I ever use a 4ohm load, so I changed for a receiver that shows in their specifications that is capable of handling 4ohms :yes::yes:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You are correct about the HK AVR 435 being able to handle 4 Ohm loads. However, it will show some strain at high volumes and can overheat and trip its overload protection. Make sure its well ventilated to minimize overheating. I would look into a power amp for the Polk LSi15s as soon as you can.

The Tapco Juice J800 amp with 300 wpc @ 4 Ohms for $230 or the Behringer EP2500 with 600 wpc @ 4 Ohms for $250.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, this whole conversation appears to be moot. I went to Fry's to buy the speakers and the same guy that told me yesterday that the speakers were on hand, even took me to where they were and showed me the boxes. As it ends up there were two different models and both of them were left side speakers. After I had decided to get these speakers you can imagine my disappointment. So we, girlfriend and I, looked at some other, new model, Polk bookshelf speakers and decided on something else. Pick out a pair that weren't too much more money and asked about stands for them. Guess what, they were out of those too. After probing more I got the guy to check other stores that might have the original choice. The other store in town doesn't have them but it ends up that a store in Indiana has the one we need. So it's being sent here, should be here Monday at the latest. 
Now about the 4 ohm question, I sent HK an e-mail before I left and got an answer already:
Thank you for the inquiry. 4ohm speakers are not recommended for use only due to the varying impedance curves you'll find from speaker to speaker. It is recommended use 8 ohm speakers as it is a safe bet that the speaker's effective resistance will never drop too low for the AVR 435 to handle. With a 4ohm speaker, there is no guaranteeing that.
No I didn't edit that, that's the way it came to be. So, I guess if I do get the Polk speakers I should get a amp to be careful. I'll check out the ones listed above.
Thanks for all the help guys. I'll let you know how this ends up.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Check out the EP2500 thread... a steal right now. You could use it to drive your two main speakers regardless of their rating... then use the HK to run the rest.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

So it would be OK to use The HK on 4 ohm center and 8 ohm surrounds? I've looked around some for 5 or 6 channel amps, geez, those things are expensive. I've never had a power amp like this before, the amp goes between the receiver and the speakers, right?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... use your preouts for front left and right to the amp. You will need a couple of RCA to 1/4" adapters... pro amps generally only take 1/4" or XLR inputs. Or you could get you a couple of RCA to 1/4" TR cables. You can probably order those from the Guitar Center if you order the amp from there, which is probably going to be your cheapest find for that amp.

You should be fine running only the one center at 4 ohms with the surrounds.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Polk CSi3 is an 8 Ohm center loudspeaker. No problem with your receiver. As Sonny says, you would use a two-channel power amp, such as the Behringer EP2500, between your receiver and main speakers (Polk LSi15s) connecting them from the receiver preamp outs for the left and right fronts to the power amp using the appropriate cables (RCA male to XLR male, or RCA male to 1/4" plug).


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks again guys. There is a Guitar Center not far from me. IF the speakers show up I'll pick up that amp and connecters.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

If I were you, I'd give the H/K a chance on its own to start with. Triggering the protection circuits occassionally isn't going to hurt it. And then you'll know.

For not much more than the 2 channel amps being suggested, you could get the 6/7 channel Emotiva LPA-1 for $450. I'd also look at the Behringer A500, solid little 2 channel number that shows up refurb for around $120 from time to time. No special adapters required for those options. You should also consider Audiogon or our own classifieds section to find a used amp, if you find the H/K isn't up to the task.

-Brent


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Brent has some good suggestions there... always good to have more options. I forgot about that LPA-1 that Emotiva has marked down.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

That Emotiva amp sure does look cool. 115 lbs, wow much be a real power house. I don't think I'm ready to do that though, I'll think about it a couple of days. Hopefully I can get in before the price increase. I could pass on a new center channel speaker for now and get the amp.
If the new speakers don't show up and are correct this whole thing has been a waste of time or at least I will have to start this all over again. I'm hoping that the speakers come through, I've been checking prices from other sites since I found them and the price I've got is far and away the best I've found. I could probably buy these, turn around and put them on e-bay and make 4 or 5 hundred each. 
I'm on hold until I know about the speakers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken that amp will probably not go up in price, but rather they will run out of them because they are replacing it with another amp. They may actually have another price break on them if they don't sell out before the new amp is announced.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie,
If you didn't see it, this is what they have on their web site:

As of right now (12/27/07), LPA-1s are out of stock.

We have a shipment heading our way, and we expect a shipping date of 1/31/07 (shipping FROM Emotiva TO customers).

If you'd like to take our advantage of the current sale price, ($449.00), you can place your order now. Your credit card will be charged, and an LPA will be held for you.

Otherwise, we cannot guarantee the sale price once the units arrive.


They are taking orders for a product that's out of stock that they will fill at a lower price than orders taken after the orders placed while the unit is out of stock. Make sense?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... maybe they decided not to discontinue it. :scratch:


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

SteveB said:


> That Emotiva amp sure does look cool. 115 lbs, wow much be a real power house. I don't think I'm ready to do that though, I'll think about it a couple of days. Hopefully I can get in before the price increase. I could pass on a new center channel speaker for now and get the amp.
> If the new speakers don't show up and are correct this whole thing has been a waste of time or at least I will have to start this all over again. I'm hoping that the speakers come through, I've been checking prices from other sites since I found them and the price I've got is far and away the best I've found. I could probably buy these, turn around and put them on e-bay and make 4 or 5 hundred each.
> I'm on hold until I know about the speakers.



115 lbs? What amp were you looking at? Sounds like the *M*PA-1 for $1700. The LPA-1 only weighs in at 63 lbs....6x125 or 5x125+2x50.

-Brent


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Brent, 
Entirely possible, I've looked at so many things lately they are all running together. Speakers and amps have become such issues. I thought this was going to be easy. Buy a set of speakers, take wires from old speakers, hook wires to new speakers and voila, sound. It never entered into my or the salesman's thinking about the ohm rating of the speakers. :gah: I'm going to try the HK and see if it will work. I thought too long about the amp that was mis-priced. Should have jumped on that. Do you have experience with the Emotiva LPA-1? I think they look very cool but that's not what matters. Looking at the back of that unit I don't see anything on it about 4 ohms either.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Speaking of amps, how does this look to you guys?

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Crown-XTi-1000-Power-Amplifier?sku=481588


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I have the LPA-1 and MMC-1 it sounds really good (compare to my Yamaha RX-v1700).

The amp will run @ 4 ohm load (225 watts) that's the 5 main channels.

They are going to release a 5 channel in about two months, 200 watts per channel @ 8 ohm for $799.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

SteveB said:


> Speaking of amps, how does this look to you guys?
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Crown-XTi-1000-Power-Amplifier?sku=481588


The Crown XTi is a well respected line of pro audio amps. As with any pro audio amp you are getting something that is built to withstand the rigors of the road and live performances. They usually have a different sound than home audio equipment. There are many people who have had good experiences integrating them into a home theater system, particularly for powering subwoofers. But some have reported satisfaction powering mains with them. For strictly music I would consider home audio power amplifiers with appropriate specs from AudiogoN. But for mostly home theater the pro audio amps can work well.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, After talking to Fry's on the phone today I'm guess I'm not getting the Polk Lsi15 speakers. The salesman I dealt with was supposed to call me this morning and didn't so I called the store. Found out he's off today and tomorrow. Talked to another guy who said he checked for my speakers and they weren't there but to call back later in the day. So, I call back about 5 pm and am told no speakers. I ask questions like, can we find out if the speakers were shipped? Answer No, not at store level. Can you see if the other store still shows it in stock, Hold on.... no, the other store doesn't show it on hand. Me:So, it was either sold or shipped but there's no way to find out? No. Me: Can a manager access the info? Him: I am the manager. Do you know which manager the salesman talked to? Me: No, I just know he called the other store and they said they would ship it last Thursday. Him: Well, if he didn't get a manager to e-mail the other store they can't ship it. 
I guess I should have known this was too good to be true, a pair of $1800 speakers for $500. So, I start all over again or just give up and keep what I have.
Thanks again guys for all the help.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Bummer.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

You guys ever heard of PSB speakers?

http://cgi.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/clt.pl?spkrfull&1202083930


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely... owned the PSB Image line for several years. They were some of the best I owned. Highly recommended!


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I found another site with that speaker for about $40 less. Reviews are positive but old.
Sonnie,
Any idea of how the psb would match up against the Infinity M50?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've never heard the Infinity M50's, so it's hard to say. I know the PSB line is very solid and most every time I've ever read anything from anyone who owns or owned them, it was always good.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I like the Infinity Beta 50. However, I like the PSB Image T55 a bit more. From my notes the PSB has a tighter presentation overall, a bit more articulate in the bass and treble, about the same in the midrange. A very nice loudspeaker for $600/pair. The PSB Image B15 monitors are very highly regarded surround speakers and the PSB Image C40 center would be a nice complement.

Again, you will have issues with the PSBs of impedance flirting with 4 Ohms with some program material. So, you now may wish to look at a 5 channel power amp to drive these speakers or a 300 wpc @ 4 Ohms two channel power amp for the mains and three 100 watt @ 4 Ohms monoblocks ($360) for the center and surrounds. It may be easier to look for center and surround speakers with 8 Ohm nominal impedance and have auxiliary power for the mains you like if they are 4 Ohms.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Jackfish,
Can you offer any recommendations for fronts and center or just fronts and stay in the $700 or so range? If I max the budget on fronts then something I can add a center to later.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't know if you have had the chance to listen to the Infinity Beta 50, but its a good value at $520 delivered. The matching center would be an Infinity Beta C360 for $220 delivered. $740 total delivered. Later you could add a pair of Beta 10s for $220 delivered or Beta ES250s for $450 delivered. These I think are nice loudspeakers for the price. Its just a matter of you being able to listen to them and decide if you like them. One thing they might have going for them in your case is their 8 Ohm impedance. So, you can use them for a while with your receiver while you decide if you need more power.

http://www.hometheatersound.com/equipment/infinity_beta50_betac360_betaes250_sw12.htm

The Paradigm Monitor 9 is a good sounding floorstander for $750/pair. More articulate than the Infinity Beta 50 but noticable less bass extension. Later you could match them to a CC-190 center for $300 and a pair of Atom Monitors for $250.

Many people like the Klipsch loudspeakers. The Klipsch RF-62 is about $750/pair and can be matched with an RC-52 center and RB-51 bookshelves. I've heard the RF-82, but thought there were others for the same price I liked more. The nice thing about these Klipsch loudspeakers is that they don't take much power to get good listening levels.

There are many possibilities, hopefully you will get to listen to most of them.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

NEWS FLASH:

Fry's came through. I called the salesman this afternoon ready to tell him off. He acts surprised that I'm upset. I told him that I had been calling and was told there was no request to have the speaker sent to Atlanta. He says hold on a minute and I hear him taping on a keyboard. He says I have the email confirmation here and the speaker is in transit. Then he says hold on again, I need to go to the warehouse. He comes back and says the other store made a mistake and sent two cherry speakers instead of one black. This makes me happy because I wanted cherry anyway and was told there were no more cherry originally. Now the better part, he says the price has been reduced more. I got the speakers for $199.99 each
I listened to them some tonight with the HK and boy do these things sounds sweet. Can't wait until they are broken in so I can really hear them. Also gives me time to decide about an amp. Considering the extra savings, ok not that much but still, makes it a little easier to buy tha amp.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats :T


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice find. It should open up your possibilities a little bit more for your center and power amp.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I didn't get to listen that much last night and only at low volume. At low volume my current center sounded ok but I could tell that at any more volume these speakers would over power the center. I am looking to see what Polk center I can find that would match up at a good price. If you guys have any suggestions for another brand that I could keep around $300-400 I'm open to suggestions.

I am really leaning towards the Emotiva LPA-1 amp. That way I'm pretty well protectesd for future upgrades.

After setting these speakers up I think I need a bigger tv too, lol.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I've seen the Polk LSiC for $357 online. It would be the definitive companion to the LSi15s.

Add some LSi7s down the road and you should be set.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Jay,
That's about the best price I've seen on that speaker. I'm waiting on one more quote on the same one. If it's not better that's the way I'll go.
I'm off to look for an amp now, I've heard that they have been issues with the Emotiva LPA-1 and the Lsi15s. I need to find out more about that.
You and Sonnie have been a great help to me. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Just ordered the LsiC from that link. Thanks Jay.

What do you think about this amp?

http://www.polkaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62525


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a friend that has the Adcom GFA5500 and GFP750. Nice sounding gear. That looks like a pretty good deal on a suitable power amp.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Someone beat me to that amp since I had to work today and was waiting on an answer from the seller. The search continues. I'm really leaning back towards the Emotiva. Buying used still scares me. I'd be using up my budget and if something went wrong soon I'd be out of luck.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I haven't heard the Emotiva LPA-1, but the reviews seem to indicate it is a good unit. You would certainly have all the power you would need for a five channel system with it. And the current sale price is outstanding. I don't know the details, but I would make sure this amplifier can support two channels into 4 Ohms (Polk LSi15s) with the other three channels operating at 8 Ohms (center and surrounds) simultaneously. Were you going to stay with 5 channel or eventually go to 7 channel? I'd personally stay with five channel to get the most out of that amp.

Steve are you eventually going to get a sub? You may not feel the need to if those LSi15s really can deliver 30 Hz +/- 3dB.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Jay,
I already have a sub, a Hsu Stf-1, it's their entry level sub. I still like it and it meets my needs well. There are times I worry that it is too much and the downstairs neighbor will complain.
I called Emotiva this morning and the guy I talked to seems to think that the amp will meet my needs easily. Down side is that the original estimate of shipping has been backed up to mid Febuary. I hate to wait that long. I am an instant gratification kind of guy.

Steve


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For $449 I don't think you can help but wait as anything comparable is going to run about $1000.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I've found a few interesting things on e-bay but I still have the buying used issue. I'm watching this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170187485366&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007 

it will be interesting to see where this goes. I checked and if it has to go in for repair it is $600 flat rate to repair. So in effect if it did need repair anytime soon I'd be into to it $1100 if I was able to get it for $500. I doubt if it will sell that low though.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If about $1000-1500 is your budget and you are more assured buying new, then consider these options:
Adcom GFA-7605
Rotel RMB-1075 
NAD T955
Outlaw 7500

Or you could go back to the idea of a two channel power amp that can handle 4 Ohm loads for the Polk LSi15s and see if the 65 wpc @ 8 Ohms of the receiver is satisfactory driving everything else.
Adcom GFA-5400
NAD C272
Rotel RB-1070
Pair of Outlaw M2200 monoblocks
AudioSource AMP300
Pair of AudioSource AMP-5.3A monoblocks
Tapco Juice J-800
Behringer A500


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There are a host of really good amps on Audiogon as well. I would definitely cruise through those. In many cases you can pick up an amp that is practically new with warranty remaining.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at this one here its the little brother to the one I have but at 120watts bridged into two channels, thats plenty for your needs.

The Samson Servo 4060 quad power amplifier delivers
60 watts per channel into a 4 ohm load (in stereo
bridge mode, 120 watts into 8 ohms per pair), over a
bandwidth of less than 10 Hz to 85 kHz. The four 60
watt amplifiers can be bridged separately to provide two
120 watt amps or one 120 watt amp and two 60 watt
amps. The 4060 includes high-current output power transistors
and an efficient bipolar circuit design that continuously
keeps DC output during idling at or near 0 volts. It
also features balanced 1/4″ and RCA inputs and binding
post outputs on the rear panel. The front panel includes
two front-panel protection LEDs, four 3 color LED meters,
four independent volume controls and thermal and overcurrent
protection circuitry. The Servo 4060 is convection
cooled for silent operation.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Have a look at this one here its the little brother to the one I have but at 120watts bridged into two channels, thats plenty for your needs.
> 
> The Samson Servo 4060 quad power amplifier delivers
> 60 watts per channel into a 4 ohm load (in stereo
> ...


Sorry, but that amp is not stable into 4 Ohm loads in stereo bridged mode, and 4 x 60 watts into 4 Ohms
doesn't really seem to cut it for his application either. So, I would say it is very inadequate for Steve's needs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jackfish said:


> Sorry, but that amp is not stable into 4 Ohm loads in stereo bridged mode, and 4 x 60 watts into 4 Ohms
> doesn't really seem to cut it for his application either. So, I would say it is very inadequate for Steve's needs.


I've been running my Samson servo for almost a year in bridged mode 240watts x2 driving my large 4ohm speakers without any issues at all (stable and clean). I suspect that one will work just fine.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I was using the $1100 as a reference on the Sunfire. If I was able to buy used at $500 and had to get it repaired at a cost of $600. I got that price from the Sunfire web site. I'm looking at worse case of buying used versus buying the Emotiva with a 5 year warranty. I would really like to stay around $500 like I said originally.
I need at *least* 200 watts at 4 ohms, preferably into 5 channels.

I look at Audiogon every night hoping to come across a real deal. Most of the multi-channel amps are way out of my budget. it will never ceases to amaze me at the disposable income that some people have after looking at the prices of some items listed on there. Did anyone else see the speaker set-up that was 'on sale' for $199,999.00? I guess I made a poor career choice.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

A tad over your budget, but just in... ATI 1505 250 x 5 / 4ohms


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie,
That looks good. I'm waiting for confirmation of my registration so I can send mail to some of those folks. It is more than I want to go but we'll see how much they are willing to work their price. There must be some room to move or they wouldn't put OBO.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I was talking to Dan @ Emotiva yesterday and I ask him about the LPA-1, he said that they should have the amps in two weeks.:T


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Rodney,
What has you talking to Emotiva? Are you looking to buy one also, already an owner? When I called yesterday I was told the amps on still on the boat coming from China and probably wouldn't be shipped until 2/11 give or take.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> I've been running my Samson servo for almost a year in bridged mode 240watts x2 driving my large 4ohm speakers without any issues at all (stable and clean). I suspect that one will work just fine.


From the Samson Audio Servo Quad 4120 and 4060 user manuals:
*WARNING: Bridge stereo mode is to be used only when the
Servo Quad Amplifier is connected to an 8 ohm speaker load.
Use of bridge stereo mode with speaker loads of 4 ohms or less can result
in severe damage to the Servo Quad Amplifier due to excessive heat and
current limiting and will void your warranty!*

Doesn't sound like a good idea to ignore manufacturer warnings and void the warranty.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jackfish said:


> Doesn't sound like a good idea to ignore manufacturer warnings and void the warranty.


I have no warranty and like I said I have been running it this way for a year already with no issues and it never gets hot. Even at reference level the amp is only working at about half of its full capacity.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

As risk averse as it seems Steve is, I doubt he'll be buying anything he'll have to go against manufacturer recommendations and void the warranty to use for his application. But thanks anyways.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Jack, couldn't have said it better myself. The other reason is that with my limited knowledge and experience with these things is that I would have no idea of how to wire things up to bridge them. My luck with electronics is horrible. Some day I'll tell you guys what happened to me when I was hooking up my HK AVR 435.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

SteveB said:


> Rodney,
> What has you talking to Emotiva? Are you looking to buy one also, already an owner? When I called yesterday I was told the amps on still on the boat coming from China and probably wouldn't be shipped until 2/11 give or take.



Hey Steve!!

I have the LPA-1 and the MMC-1, love the sound!!

I called them to ask about a set up on my MMC-1, and check on the new MMC-2:bigsmile:, I'm going to upgrade as soon as they release the new MMC-2:devil:

I dont think you can find a better amp for $500, it will run @ 4ohm(225 watts) and you have extra two channels for the 2nd zone!:T


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Steve you need to check this out...............:yes::yes:

http://emotivalounge.proboards54.com/index.cgi?board=emporium&action=display&thread=1200888226


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I sent that guy a PM but no response so far. It's only about 3 weeks before they are supposed to start shipping again. I'm to the point now that I can wait.

OK, I've been watching a few amps on e-bay and checking Audiogon but no luck. So, I placed the order with Emotive a few minutes ago. I hope they don't delay shipping any longer than they already have.

Thanks to everyone for their help. I'll let you know how I like the amp.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I am waiting patiently for Emotiva to release the XPA-5 5 channel amp for $699.00.

That should be a great amp... If it measures as clean as the rest of their amps... LOW THD, it will surely be a winner at that price point... 

Congrats on the Polk LSi's that was a snatch of a deal...


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Warpdrv said:


> I am waiting patiently for Emotiva to release the XPA-5 5 channel amp for $699.00.
> 
> That should be a great amp... If it measures as clean as the rest of their amps... LOW THD, it will surely be a winner at that price point...
> 
> Congrats on the Polk LSi's that was a snatch of a deal...


Hey Warp!!

The price is $799, not $699:sad:


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh my bad.... looks like they updated the price to $799.00 now...

They were targeting the $699.00 for a while, and I see on the 20th, just the other day that changed..

I'm still gunna get one... gunna put it on my SVS MTS system...


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

You can place an order now and get a free tshirt:bigsmile:.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Free tshirt? I want a free tshirt. I didn't see anything about that.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

is there a pre order link somewhere? or are you just calling them on the phone..


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Preorder... jan 1st :bigsmile:

http://emotivalounge.proboards54.com/index.cgi?board=updates&action=display&thread=1200330499


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> Preorder... jan 1st :bigsmile:
> 
> http://emotivalounge.proboards54.com/index.cgi?board=updates&action=display&thread=1200330499


Ok... My turn.... Pre-Order Feb 1st.. !!!!

heheheh


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Warpdrv said:


> Ok... My turn.... Pre-Order Feb 1st.. !!!!
> 
> heheheh


Sorry!!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

What interconnects do you guys use? I can't believe the prices of some the wiring that I've seen. Some of them were as much as my entire system. How about these?

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/6channel/index.htm


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://sound.westhost.com/cables-p3.htm#interconnects

The mega expensive stuff is unnecessary for most systems. You _may_ hear the difference with high end gear.

I would look at Acoustic Research Performance Series or comparably price interconnects. Or if you want to slurge Acoustic Research Master Series or comparably priced stuff.

http://www.wirelesshut.com/0/9967207.html
http://www.wirelesshut.com/0/9969595.html


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks again Jay. I found the Master Series a little cheaper on buy.com and went with those.
Remember the link you gave me for the LsiC? Have you ever done business with those guys? I ordered the speaker and didn't hear from them so I sent an email. They responded and said the speaker would ship on 1/24. On the night of the 24th I checked my credit card and there was no charge posted. I sent another email and was told that the speaker was on "Nation Backorder". What ever that means. The speaker is scheduled to ship on 2/18. I mail back and say you told me it would ship on 1/24 and now you're telling me 2/18, I want to cancel. I get a response asking me not to cancel because they had to order it.
In the mean time I find a better deal on e-bay. So my last mail to them said I will stay with them if they do ship it on 2/18 and ship at no charge. This appears to be two brothers, they have the same last name, who have a no inventory store. That is an assumption on my part since I only ordered the one item. Everyone else that offers this speaker appears to have it in stock. One person on e-bay is offering ten. Buying speakers has turned into a real ordeal, maybe I should have stayed with the ones I already have and saved the money. Anyway, if they do ship when they say they will the center speaker and my new amp should arrive at about the same time.


----------

